# Goose trailers



## TeamWaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

Any one got any cool pic of there goose trailers?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Inside of the Trailer

[siteimg]5695[/siteimg]

Outside

[siteimg]4978[/siteimg]

I'm sure I will get ripped on about the decals, but that decoy trailer is 3 college students pride and joy.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nooo u wont that thing is sweet...!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Beat my dead horse and call er' Sally!
I like the pics and the trailer looks awesome by the way!! :thumb:


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice Trailer


----------



## TeamWaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

ya looks good!!


----------



## TeamWaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

i dont know how to put a pic on here but here is my trailer!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Thats a nice little website you've got there Team Waterfowl! Looks like you guys have quite a bit of fun.


----------



## TeamWaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey thanks ya we do have a lot of fun!!


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

tryin to get mine on here but cant figure out how to resize the pics.....
nice trailers guys

still working on the lighting system on mine thanks to the guys for the help on that .........this site :rock:


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

I am not trying to steal the thread or anything but what size of trailors do you guys usually use?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

most common are: 6X10, 6X12, 6X14, 7X14.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Common expression used in the trailer business,"Go big or go home." I would rather have extra room. We got the tallest trailer we could find (I am a giant). It is a 6x12, but somedays I wish we had two more feet. Thinking about how many more snow goose full bodies we are putting in there this summer makes me wish for more.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

well I guess we could always just buy another trailer and tow them both into the field. I mean it's just money.


----------

